# my camper window frames inside camper get really hot...



## bethM (Jul 4, 2011)

hey bethM again ive moved to another local in north fla... boy its hot here... cookin!!!!! i have a question.. my metal window frames on the inside of my camper get really hot... i can feel the heat off em... and i can put my hand on the wall next to the window frame inside and the wall is really hot there... but cooler a few incehs away from it.... my frames on the outside are black... i was wondering if this is the cause... black soaks in heat anything black does... has anybody ever primes and painted their outside window frames and sealds to keep the heat down... does this makes sense.....thanks glad to be back on here!!!!!! love ya!!!!!:10220:


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

so If I understand you correctly you want to eliminate the heat on the inside of your windows frames? You really cant eliminate the heat but using sun shades or some type of cover may work short term. The short term meaning that it should keep it cooler for most of the day but not all day. Another option would be to get some padding for in the inside of your trailer. Have some nice upholster applied to the inside of the window.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*hot window frames*

If your frames are metal I would try painting them silver or white. The test for that is put your hand on a black car in the sun then try a white car. Big difference! Gerry


----------

